# Resigning from job while on probation?



## Berliner (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi, I started working for a company 3 months ago. Unfortunately, even though the pay is great, the job itself and the company is not my cup of tea. As such I am thinking of resigning before my 6 month probation period comes to an end.

My visa is a Sales Manager visa issed by Jafza. On the visa itself, it mentions Jafza and the company that I work for as my sponsor.

Now my main question is, will I get a 6 month ban if I resign? I only have a high school diploma and never finished college. 

Basically, I could get a job at another company in Jafza (which I believe means i would not get a ban), or work for a company that is not in a free-zone (which might mean that I could get a ban?).

If it helps> I have been living in Dubai since 4 years, and this would be the second time that I would be resigning from a job. I worked for over 3 years for my previous employee (Dubai based visa) and had no issues resigning. 

Would appreciate your help.

Thanks.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Best thing to do would be get in touch with JAFZA and get the info from them. My opinion would be that a ban would not be involved.

But before you do anything, get in touch with them and go on what they say.


----------



## omer9263 (Nov 23, 2013)

No you wont get a ban, if you quit within the probation period


----------

